# Who's sick of the garden hose?



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Ya, I know the company line is that we all keep our tools spotless. But be honest. Who got sick of hosing them off and decided to throw them in a friggin' bath? (*bazooka not included)

It's been about 7 years now. I even changed the water a couple of times. My conclusion: Gross looking tools run great.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Jason said:


> Ya, I know the company line is that we all keep our tools spotless. But be honest. Who got sick of hosing them off and decided to throw them in a friggin' bath? (*bazooka not included)
> 
> It's been about 7 years now. I even changed the water a couple of times. My conclusion: Gross looking tools run great.


Oh, I agree...in northern Ontario it's pretty tough to clean your tools with a garden hose from December to March:yes:...without going to the car wash bay my tools soak a lot more in the winter...I just make sure they are well lubed so the seals don't break down and the metal doesn't get those crystal deposits...:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You dont deserve to have tools if thats how you treat em, You should have stayed on the H&T :whistling2::yes:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

I used to water blast my Flatboxes with a cheap waterblaster (damages enamel /edit:anodising i mean on boxes), thinking it was the fastest way to do it, but Promix sticks like **** to a blanket. and I get covered in spray, which is a bit tough in the winter.
Now I hook out excess mud by hand, then gently scrub into a fishbin then hose and it seems much easier and I stay dry lol.

I'm only ever using 1 size flatbox a day, so I just spend 10 minutes giving it clean when I get home , rather than shoving them into plastic rubbish bags untll I've finished all my machining and cleaning them all at once, which makes it a major task.

I do not like cleaning tools, but I make an effort keep my machines spotless.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I do what I can to keep them clean. I try to give them a good cleaning once a year. Where I actually take them home and give them a nice bath with my toilet scrub brush. Clean them all up. But for the other 364 days of the year, if they're not on a job soaking in a bucket of water, they're rolling around the back of my truck on our way to another job. :yes:
Thats how we do it up here. Welcome to Ontario.
Goodluck cleaning your tools with a hose outside in the middle of january in a -35 snow storm.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm proud of the tools I have ..I keep them clean..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

MOORE, dont store your flatboxes with the dial setting on, It will take the crown out of the blade, Then you will need to bend it back again.

And OMG what a massive stash of auto tools you have :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If I could buy em all..I would.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought a 35 gallon garbage can and a $20 plastic laundry sink. Put the sink on top of the can and wash tools in the living room. (heated living room) When the mud soaks out, just use the water for mixing. The mud all settles to the bottom of the garbage can. Works great!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

A clean tool is a happy tool !:blink: :yes: 
Used to work for a guy who's son was a skinny little newbie taper. His tube had at least an inch thickness of mud along the whole thing. It looked liked the biggest doobie I've ever seen(in pictures:whistling2 and weighed a helluva lot. If it wasn't for the handle and nozzle you would never have known it was a tube. Well by the end of one year that skinny little newbie had a huge set of pipes on him just from lugging that telephone pole around.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> A clean tool is a happy tool !:blink: :yes:
> Used to work for a guy who's son was a skinny little newbie taper. His tube had at least an inch thickness of mud along the whole thing. It looked liked the biggest doobie I've ever seen(in pictures:whistling2 and weighed a helluva lot. If it wasn't for the handle and nozzle you would never have known it was a tube. Well by the end of one year that skinny little newbie had a huge set of pipes on him just from lugging that telephone pole around.


Okay....well I keep my tools cleaner than that! lol.
Im not super fussy about making sure they're perfectly clean, but I make sure they're in good shape.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Figured there would be some strong feelings about this. :jester:

I don't let anything dry crusty on them. They're in the soak at all times. When the honeymoon phase is over, if ever, rest assured it works just fine.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> You dont deserve to have tools if thats how you treat em, You should have stayed on the H&T


OOOOOwwww cazna the clean speaks out, surprised you weren't post # 2:jester:

Here in Canuckland, you half to get your priorities right. Do you want frozen nuts or not, that is the question. I prefer to keep mine nice and warm. So my tools don't get cleaned every day....... but my nuts do.:thumbup:

This will be a huge assumption here, but,,,,,, I think those that live in colder climates, tend to store their tools in water OR Keep them damp all the time by wrapping them in plastic bags (mud bags from boxed mud) or a tool box as I do, with a bit of water in the bottom.

With me, I personally got the major tools when I got FORCED !!!! to become a full time taper. Being a ex drywaller, I lived by the philosophy of " if there's no rock constantly going on the walls, then there's no money being made" Same rule applies to taping IMO.

So when I got my tools, I was beaming with pride like a father would over his first born son. ( maybe more so now....since I know what my son has become) . So I would hose them all down till they looked sparkly new. But while doing this, the whole time your thinking "Man there's just too much effort and maintenance involved with these tools" With set up and clean time, there was less time on production, meaning a loss in money. Yes the tools will increase production by 4 folds. But there had to be a way to tip the scales towards more production.

the answer came when winter arrived. There was no way I was going to freeze my nuts off, out in the cold cleaning my tools. You began to get lazy, and change your ways. But in that process, you learnt that you were spending less time on maintenance, and more time on work.

So in closing, no I don't keep my tools spotless, but........

bazooka gets power washed before any new job. Sometimes the pump if needed, or a odd ball tool or handle that needs a good bath.

Boxes, angle heads, applicator heads etc. stay in a tool box that has a cup of water at the bottom of it so they stay damp. They get a sponge bath the day their needed.

hand tools (knives etc.) Soak them in water 10 minutes before you use them. No we don't let the handle of the knives go below the water. We always sit and have a coffee when we get to work. So it has become a habit to toss any tool we know were using that day, into a bucket of water.

Things like benches, scaffold, radios, drills etc... Get cleaned once a year, a long with my Van, weather they need it or not...

if I had to work with a guy that was a clean tool fanatic, don't think I could, time is money. Nor have I lost any tool, due to them not being cleaned all the time. Most times you buy new tools because, one you can afford to, since you made all that extra money from not being a tool maid. #2, you just want something new for the sake of it being new. Or #3, someone ACTUALLY came out with a tool that is NEW AND IMPROVED over the tool you currently own.

So there's my 2 bucks worth, Cazna the clean:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> MOORE, dont store your flatboxes with the dial setting on, It will take the crown out of the blade, Then you will need to bend it back again.
> 
> And OMG what a massive stash of auto tools you have :whistling2:


Yes Cazna the clean is right about something:whistling2:

Keep the dial setting to the wide open position when in storage. I have a little hissy fit when I see this not done:yes:

And if you every get tired or bored of constantly cleaning your tools, you have the perfect tool box to do what I do. Just put a cup of water at the bottom of the tool box. And set the boxes in the way you have them, brass housing up, so they don't stay in the water.

A perfect tool box would have a plate with holes in it , sitting one inch up off the bottom of the tool box. That way the tools would remain damp, and not sit in water.

But that would require time and effort, and effort becomes a bad word, as you age so.....:furious:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

:thumbup: Haha, I never considered the frozen nuts, I would prob get a rubbish bucket, and throw a sink on it, And get a submersable pump and hose thing.

Believe it or not, I do know someone in the trade who is much, much cleaner than me, I see him as overkill and to fussy, As you prb do with me. Keep in mind though im not just on drywall, That works a little slow here, I paint as well, Sometimes months of it with a few small plasterjobs here and there so man would my tools go nasty sitting around in mud and crap, They would prob corrode.

I guess its different for us all, If we worked together for a day, You would prob biff mud at me for a start til i looked the part :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Haha, I never considered the frozen nuts, I would prob get a rubbish bucket, and throw a sink on it, And get a submersable pump and hose thing.
> 
> Believe it or not, I do know someone in the trade who is much, much cleaner than me, I see him as overkill and to fussy, As you prb do with me. Keep in mind though im not just on drywall, That works a little slow here, I paint as well, Sometimes months of it with a few small plasterjobs here and there so man would my tools go nasty sitting around in mud and crap, They would prob corrode.
> 
> I guess its different for us all, If we worked together for a day, You would prob biff mud at me for a start til i looked the part :yes:


dammit:furious: now I half to agree with you

yes, if I knew my tools were going to sit for months at a time, then yes, clean them up nice.

And speaking of tools sitting for a long time, better get my arse out side and tend to them. Been sitting for past 3 plus weeks. Back to the grind on friday in a huge shack. 2buckjr will be in on this one:furious:

Got to take advantage of this lovely canuck winter were having. Plus 5 degrees Celsius today, grey and over cast, but no snow :thumbup:

And don't you dare post pictures of your nice sunny paradise you live in Cazna the clean


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

ArRRhahhahhahah!









:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG that vans terrable, Have you been taking lessons from moore??

No sun here 2Buck, Been wet all week.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Here, My work trailers not much better, Can i join the ([email protected]) Now:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Here, My work trailers not much better, Can i join the ([email protected]) Now:thumbup:


Hahaha wait wait. I'll go outside right now and take a picture of my truck!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha wait wait. I'll go outside right now and take a picture of my truck!


Oh god here we go, The mother of all messy trucks :whistling2::jester:

Come on then, I want to see everyone elses pig stys. :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Here, My work trailers not much better, Can i join the ([email protected]) Now:thumbup:


Here we go. Thank god it stopped snowing! That would have looked really bad :laughing:





















*I dont know if we should let Cazna in the club boys....
I think he's gonna have to step up his game a little more! :laughing: hehe! Still looks to clean to me.*


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Here we go. Thank god it stopped snowing! That would have looked really bad :laughing:
> View attachment 3411
> 
> View attachment 3412
> ...


Nothing pisses me off more than my tools being left out in the weather. Get a freekin' camper top,and while you're at it buy one for fr8train!!:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Oh god here we go, The mother of all messy trucks :whistling2::jester:
> 
> Come on then, I want to see everyone elses pig stys. :yes:


That's nothing, I can top that, except it's night time here, and there's no flash on my cell phone, check back tomorrow.

to bad there's no scratch and smell, there's a mountain of garbage in my truck. Since I have not been working, but still getting fast food and coffee, the smell is getting rather un pleasant. Going to need 4 or 5 empty mud boxes when I get back to work:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's nothing, I can top that, except it's night time here, and there's no flash on my cell phone, check back tomorrow.
> 
> to bad there's no scratch and smell, there's a mountain of garbage in my truck. Since I have not been working, but still getting fast food and coffee, the smell is getting rather un pleasant. Going to need 4 or 5 empty mud boxes when I get back to work:whistling2:


Hehe, ya im not far away from ya 2buck. Night time here too. My truck light illuminated my messy pick-up box so I could share with you guys. hehe. Dont worry guys, I roll the tonno cover over it to keep the tools safe.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gotta use em..:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> gotta use em..:whistling2:


Nice Moore Nice.
I see Ultraflex :thumbsup: 2 boxes actually! Sweet. lol
And man...2Buck you were right... We do go way off topic...lol.
Now everyones comparing photo's of their messy work vehicles! Haha.
At least were not all speaking french yet. :laughing:
But c'mon...this was a crappy thread...
We can only speak of garden hoses so long...lol.
The natural thing to do is to show off our messy vehicles. lol


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I wanna see Capt sheetrocks, I bet thats a charmer, Full of emptys, Oh, Now i wanna see Vanmans :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> ([email protected]) /QUOTE]
> :laughing:
> 
> All I see is your buckets have tipped over, it's still only one layer deep


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> gotta use em..:whistling2:


Hey! :w00t: I see some clear space on your dash, you could throw all sorts of sh!t there.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

moore said:


> gotta use em..:whistling2:


FS atleast I have the good sense to buy a white car 

Sold my old Ford Capri many years ago and the new owner asked "Whats all the white stuff???"


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> cazna said:
> 
> 
> > ([email protected]) /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Kiwiman said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, trailers bounce about and make a fruit salad out of your buckets, I guess im not in the club yet, Hey hang on, Your van was quite tidy last i seen it, Your not in the club either.
> ...


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> :thumbup: Haha, I never considered the frozen nuts, I would prob get a rubbish bucket, and throw a sink on it, And get a submersable pump and hose thing.
> 
> Believe it or not, I do know someone in the trade who is much, much cleaner than me, I see him as overkill and to fussy, As you prb do with me. Keep in mind though im not just on drywall, That works a little slow here, I paint as well, Sometimes months of it with a few small plasterjobs here and there so man would my tools go nasty sitting around in mud and crap, They would prob corrode.
> 
> I guess its different for us all, If we worked together for a day, You would prob biff mud at me for a start til i looked the part :yes:


I sure would Cazna:whistling2:Throw sh*t at u(Filler):yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I sure would Cazna:whistling2:Throw sh*t at u(Filler):yes:


I hear the kiwi's call sheep poop ewedunnit

so you can toss that at cazna, and shout, "ewe dun nit"

I'm killing myself here


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww thanks guys, I knew you would watch my back :tt2:


Come on you two, I wanna see your stys, Opps, I mean fine examples of work vehicles :yes: You have to prove your worth to be in the club, Seems im not quite there yet :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Aww thanks guys, I knew you would watch my back :tt2:
> 
> 
> Come on you two, I wanna see your stys, Opps, I mean fine examples of work vehicles You have to prove your worth to be in the club, Seems im not quite there yet :whistling2:


here you go Cazna, try joining the club. Took years of training to get like this. Guess I could blame it on my step father. He had a company called PV General Construction. We nicked named it Pig Van Construction. He would flip if you every cleaned his Van, he could never find nothing if you did. In his rough Hungarian accent, he would say stuff like" I don't pay you to make Van look good, you make job look good":furious:

Guess his ways rubbed off on me:whistling2:

But I start a new job tomorrow, so in my SLIM defense, A lot of this stuff will remain on the job. So it will look so much more cleaner tomorrow


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I would hate to be in any of those vans in an accident, even in a minor one you would never know what is going to fly over from the back and clout you in the head.
2Buck your jobs must be more secure than ours I would never dream of leaving any major stuff on site. It would not be there in the morning.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> I would hate to be in any of those vans in an accident, even in a minor one you would never know what is going to fly over from the back and clout you in the head.
> 2Buck your jobs must be more secure than ours I would never dream of leaving any major stuff on site. It would not be there in the morning.:yes:


hey were Canada, not America, you would be very surprised with the stuff we leave on the jobs.

As for the driving, snow covered roads make you a good driver


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> hey were Canada, not America, you would be very surprised with the stuff we leave on the jobs.
> 
> As for the driving, snow covered roads make you a good driver


Im loving the van bro!! Very sweet! hehe.
Looks similar to mine! hehe.

And ya, I leave all my tools on the job sites around here! The only reason I had so much stuff in my truck in those pictures I posted is because I only have 2 jobs on the go this week. I dont have enough jobsites to store all my tools at...haha.
I hate lugging around tools from job to job. So I just ensure I have an extra set of everything, everywhere I go.
I have so many work benches scattered all over the place! lol!
Probably have like 15 if I gathered them all up.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> here you go Cazna, try joining the club. Took years of training to get like this. Guess I could blame it on my step father. He had a company called PV General Construction. We nicked named it Pig Van Construction. He would flip if you every cleaned his Van, he could never find nothing if you did. In his rough Hungarian accent, he would say stuff like" I don't pay you to make Van look good, you make job look good":furious:
> 
> Guess his ways rubbed off on me:whistling2:
> 
> But I start a new job tomorrow, so in my SLIM defense, A lot of this stuff will remain on the job. So it will look so much more cleaner tomorrow


 

Oh ye gods, My eyes are burning, I cant look, The king has arrived. Your the Grand poobar of the ([email protected]) :notworthy::notworthy: I bow to his lordship.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Oh ye gods, My eyes are burning, I cant look, The king has arrived. Your the Grand poobar of the ([email protected]) :notworthy::notworthy: I bow to his lordship.


We render praise to our lord of all that is messy and unorganized...all hail 2buckcanuck!! :notworthy: :laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hell yeah 2buck!!! Thanks for the pics!! That's what I'm talkin bout..Hey.. a boring short story for ya...I was pulling into Lowes few weeks ago .I was following this brand new Silverado .pimped out with chrome ,$40k truck ,looked like he just had it detailed ,armorall tires ,all [email protected].. on his licsene plate read 
RELTRK... mine was loaded down with scaffold ,heaters ,generator,walk planks,to the roof...:yes: When this guy finds a space I park right next to him..we get out of our trucks ...and I say to him ..hey man ya wanna switch plates? He looked at my truck in disgust then looked at my pigion farmer a$$ and rolled his eyes...[yeah..I'm a smart a$$ but I couldn't help myself ] I use my truck for what It's meant for...Yuppies use them to look cool...That's why they cost so much.:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Hell yeah 2buck!!! Thanks for the pics!! That's what I'm talkin bout..Hey.. a boring short story for ya...I was pulling into Lowes few weeks ago .I was following this brand new Silverado .pimped out with chrome ,$40k truck ,looked like he just had it detailed ,armorall tires ,all [email protected].. on his licsene plate read
> RELTRK... mine was loaded down with scaffold ,heaters ,generator,walk planks,to the roof...:yes: When this guy finds a space I park right next to him..we get out of our trucks ...and I say to him ..hey man ya wanna switch plates? He looked at my truck in disgust then looked at my pigion farmer a$$ and rolled his eyes...[yeah..I'm a smart a$$ but I couldn't help myself ] I use my truck for what It's meant for...Yuppies use them to look cool...That's why they cost so much.:yes:


Haha! Classic Moore.
Way to tell him! And truth be told, I rather have our trucks anyways. Screw that fancy stuff. We use our toys for work!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Hell yeah 2buck!!! Thanks for the pics!! That's what I'm talkin bout..Hey.. a boring short story for ya...I was pulling into Lowes few weeks ago .I was following this brand new Silverado .pimped out with chrome ,$40k truck ,looked like he just had it detailed ,armorall tires ,all [email protected] on his licsene plate read
> RELTRK... mine was loaded down with scaffold ,heaters ,generator,walk planks,to the roof...:yes: When this guy finds a space I park right next to him..we get out of our trucks ...and I say to him ..hey man ya wanna switch plates? He looked at my truck in disgust then looked at my pigion farmer a$$ and rolled his eyes...[yeah..I'm a smart a$$ but I couldn't help myself ] I use my truck for what It's meant for...Yuppies use them to look cool...That's why they cost so much.:yes:


I think we both get to share the crown:thumbsup:

They say messy people are more productive, I think that's true :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> here you go Cazna, try joining the club. Took years of training to get like this. Guess I could blame it on my step father. He had a company called PV General Construction. We nicked named it Pig Van Construction. He would flip if you every cleaned his Van, he could never find nothing if you did. In his rough Hungarian accent, he would say stuff like" I don't pay you to make Van look good, you make job look good"
> 
> Guess his ways rubbed off on me
> 
> But I start a new job tomorrow, so in my SLIM defense, A lot of this stuff will remain on the job. So it will look so much more cleaner tomorrow












You can almost smell the food, cigarettes, and stale fart from here


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buck - your seat covers with those goldfish look very gay.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> 2buck - your seat covers with those goldfish look very gay.


it reminded me of these colours, now I can fart on them:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think we both get to share the crown:thumbsup:
> 
> They say messy people are more productive, I think that's true :yes:


 OR...Productive people don't have the time to clean,clean,clean..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> 2buck - your seat covers with those goldfish look very gay.


Haha, I like the new Avatar MudShark.


----------

